# UFC 158: St-Pierre vs. Diaz Conference Call Audio; You Don't Want to Miss This!



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> *Carlos Condit: *It's an interesting match-up. Their styles are really different. I think Nick can pose some problems to Georges but ultimately I think Georges will come out on top.
> 
> *Dana White:* It both the conflict of styles and personality. You can't emulate Diaz's stand-up no matter who you bring in. Georges St. Pierre is great with his wrestling and Diaz is great on the ground too. GSP wanted this fight for a while and that's why this fight is happening first.
> 
> ...



http://www.mmamania.com/2013/3/7/40...nce-call-live-updates-today-march-7-st-pierre


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_I know where the **** I come from. I don't have to dredge up some bullshit to get everybody excited or whatever._

LOL


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

_I pulled up to a stoplight yesterday and some soccer mom sticks her head out the window and says "I hope GSP beats your ass". I live in a small town full of people that hate me over here._

Haha, Nick is a madman and a genius.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> *Georges St. Pierre:* I speak English better than you man.


That had me dying!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Diaz is one crazy mother ****er!!!!!


I like it!!!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

HOLY ******* SHITTTTT.

From 25 mins onwards, shit gets INTENSE. Diaz is ******* brilliant.

"Motherfcker's getting pampered in between rounds" lmao.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nick Diaz, ladies and gentlemen. I don't think it gets any realer than that.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nick Diaz crying like a bitch for no reason, who cares. Did Dana state when Carlos would get his rematch? Is that after he knocks out the bearded one? Does he need another fight after? Come on now Dana the people want more Condit!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Guys, guys.

MAKE SURE YOU LISTEN TO THIS AND NOT JUST READ THE TEXT. You gotta hear this stuff, lmao.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Why the **** even have anyone on the call but Diaz and GSP Jesus christ that was awesome


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

"When you say something, everyone believes it. Everyone wants to know what Georges thinks, forget jiu-jitsu, forget boxing, throw a super man punch like Georges. Whatever."

Please don't ever leave Nick.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing. I still have no idea what Nick was going on about. And then mid way through Georges decides to lecture nick on his finances.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Listening to Diaz try and form a sentence makes me want to bash my face into my desk. Jeesus Christ!

Was ******* awesome tho hahaha, can't wait for some staredowns!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This is going to shock some people, but I actually gained a smudge of respect for Nick after reading this. He actually had some well thought out opinions and a logical basis to back them up, then he started getting emotional and sounded like an idiot, particularly towars the end of the conference call.

However, he once again came off as a crybaby in this interview. Crying about the way modern MMA is scored. Guess what Nick? This isn't a fu*king fight. This is a sport. If you don't like the way it's scored, go do something else, or actually work on these weaknesses that are being exploited instead of crying about it. For someone who was accusing GSP of being "spoiled" and "pampered" Nick sure came off like a whiney little brat who just didn't get his way.

Also, Nick needs to stop this whole "I'm from Stockton" and "I know where I come from" bullshit. NOBODY CARES EXCEPT YOU, Nick. No one cares if you're from Stockton, Mars, or the Hamptons, you're responsible for your actions as an adult and should be held accountable, regardless of where you come from. 

Interesting conference call. Some good stuff from both guys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nick has made me burn my passport and made me get an american passport god bless nick the true hero the usa has been looking for heh. Also he is right MMA is dog shite today because at least half the fights on an average ufc card are boring compared to pride or even some old ufcs when 9/10 fights are great.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nick has made me burn my passport and made me get an american passport god bless nick the true hero the usa has been looking for heh. Also he is right MMA is dog shite today because at least half the fights on an average ufc card are boring compared to pride or even some old ufcs when 9/10 fights are great.


I think a lot of people agree the system needs reform in some fashion. Doesn't need to go to Pride rules, but a better interpretation of scoring and a little emphasis on damage would be great.

He basically called out Greg Jackson with that. He has had a bunch of stuff to say in a public setting about MMA and GSP for a while. It all came out in a pile of awesome mess, within a half hour. 

I laughed when he was talking about GSP not even knowing how to live because he has guys to do it for him haha.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what's the point of having a twitter if someone else runs it for you, bj penn does the same thing i'm not gonna follow someone you hired. Anyways i'll be preaching nick diaz by submission until post 158


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_Who gave you your blackbelt? Because you don't use BJJ. Now that is disrespectful._

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel dumber for having listened to that rambling mess. I hope GSP breaks his jaw so we don't have to hear Diaz attempt to speak for a good long while. That was god damned painful.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

"@arielhelwani: GSP: I've never tweeted once in my life. I have people doing it for me. I'm not into social media at all." Wow love the fans

What Roy Nelson tweeted.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to admit, that comment really made GSP look like an idiot. I despise Diaz and think he's a real piece of shit, but people give him crap for not fulfilling his media obligations, yet it's okay for GSP to have people tweet for him? I don't think that fighters need to nor should participate in social media if they don't want to, but this kind of proves Diaz's point.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> I have to admit, that comment really made GSP look like an idiot. I despise Diaz and think he's a real piece of shit, but people give him crap for not fulfilling his media obligations, yet it's okay for GSP to have people tweet for him? I don't think that fighters need to nor should participate in social media if they don't want to, but this kind of proves Diaz's point.


More celebs than you think have someone else run their Twitter. Facebook too seriously.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> More celebs than you think have someone else run their Twitter. Facebook too seriously.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh I know. Believe me.
I'm not criticizing GSP for not running his social media himself, but I think it's unfair to label Diaz as unprofessional and immature for not participating in social media when GSP really doesn't himself. 

I'm defending Nick Diaz. 
Time for a drink.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am no Nick Diaz fan and i like GSP but im COMPLETELY siding with Nick Diaz.


Nick wasnt talking shit when he said GSP should get pampered and i would be getting pampered if i had the money. GSP just didnt understand what Nick was saying cause his English isnt that great and he thought Nick Diaz was insulting him. Which Nick Diaz wasnt doing. Then GSP started getting a bit personal with it. And Nick even told him that he does not believe that GSP deserves to get beat down. He also said buncha other things to let GSP know that he is not insulting him.

I know where GSP comes from though because i didnt always speak English and i used to get mad at some things i probably should not have. I like to think that if GSP understood what Nick was trying to express that he would not have said the stuff he did.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

holy crap! That got freaking intense! Nick is way way under GSP's skin and GSP is ******* living under Diaz'. If I wasn't hyped before I am now.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so pumped for this card.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

People weren't as excited when GSP fought Condit.
Or Kos
Or Shields
Or Dan Hardy

Say what you want, but Diaz has your interest. That is why he got the fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> This is going to shock some people, but I actually gained a smudge of respect for Nick after *reading this*.


Ah see there's your problem: You read the transcript. Listen to the conference call and most of what Diaz says is cleaned up to make more sense than it does.



SideWays222 said:


> I am no Nick Diaz fan and i like GSP but im COMPLETELY siding with Nick Diaz.
> 
> 
> Nick wasnt talking shit when he said GSP should get pampered and i would be getting pampered if i had the money. GSP just didnt understand what Nick was saying cause his English isnt that great and he thought Nick Diaz was insulting him. Which Nick Diaz wasnt doing. Then GSP started getting a bit personal with it. And Nick even told him that he does not believe that GSP deserves to get beat down. He also said buncha other things to let GSP know that he is not insulting him.
> ...


Nick wasn't talking shit when he was talking about GSP getting handed water bottles and all the other "pampered" things, but he was whining like a spoiled brat who is too stupid to understand the difference between being a professional fighter and being a celebrity. If Nick wants GSP money he should be taking notes as to what GSP does. Not missing conferences, swearing at cameras, flipping off opponents, getting caught for weed, and generally making himself un-representable by a real company like Adidas.

Nick Diaz was acting like he has to work harder for everything than GSP. GSP responded perfectly by reminding him he already had to do the shit Nick has done, just that he was smart enough to know what to do to get to the next level. Diaz, as much as I love him, is too dumb to understand. GSp knew exactly what Nick said, and it is insulting to insinuate that since GSP has more help _now_ that he is somehow undeserving of what he worked for. Nick could have brought himself to the next level years ago if he played the game and made himself marketable, but he chose to do whatever the **** he wanted. Well, Nick, this is what you get.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

That was brilliant. I loved every second of it, in fact, I wish it was longer. Seems to me as though they ended it abruptly.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think it was time for Diaz to have his nap after his nearly incoherent ramble. Georges is right, he really does speak English better than Diaz. I am not joking in the slightest. Diaz could really benefit from speech therapy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diaz is smart. The more angry GSP is that night, the more chance he has.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *Diaz is smart*. The more angry GSP is that night, the more chance he has.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *Diaz is smart.*


The least true comment ever written on this site. The man may be able to fight but he is by no definition of the word smart.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Ah see there's your problem: You read the transcript. Listen to the conference call and most of what Diaz says is cleaned up to make more sense than it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i agree with what you said for the most part but i disagree with the part that GSP knew exactly what Nick said. GSP at certain parts even admitted "I dont know what this means." or "I dont understand you. I speak better English then you".

Also i didnt hear Nick say that GSP is more undeserving of what he has. I cant say i heard him even insinuate it. Can you find me which quote you are referring to???


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> The least true comment ever written on this site. The man may be able to fight but he is by no definition of the word smart.


And you base your opinion on what?

I'm sure its mighty conclusive. Please do tell.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The hype for this fight just increased 1000%.

Did anyone notice that towards the end of the call Nick was more comfortable with his speaking?

Once his nerves settled he made a lot more sense.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Hilarious of the writer to retool the conversation and try to make Nick look bad. Or like George maybe English isnt your their language and while butchering it and not really understanding American slang, They dont realize you've just become a comedy sketch. But yeah if you didnt know they f##ked up the transcript. 

Again just like George not knowing how shallow and pretentious he looked by proclaiming he was dark, Jesus what a joke. He was at it again in this one. Butchering the English language while telling Diaz he wasnt making sense. This was the greatest interview or whatever you want to call it that I have ever heard in MMA. It should have been called the Diaz show that dude is hilarious with balls. 

Now lets watch as pretend tough and angry George once again holds down an opponent and does pretend G&P for 5 rounds. Or better yet a whole fight of jabs. I cant believe I used to like this guy.

Remember when George got kicked in the head by Condit and turtled to the ground like a girl for the rest of the fight holding on. Remember his face after that fight. Now think about when Diaz took that same shot from Condit and then walked him down talking $h!t and b!tch slapped him while doing it, with an open hand. HMMMMMMM..........



Ape City said:


> Ah see there's your problem: You read the transcript. Listen to the conference call and most of what Diaz says is cleaned up to make more sense than it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude what the f#ck are you babbling about? Get out of here with that garbage and quit trying to rewrite it with your opinion. Diaz didn’t make sense to you maybe because you might either have low listening comprehension or most likely have no clue what growing up in an area like this is, know nothing about slang or the way people talk outside of your little world. Guys like Diaz though rough around the edges are the whole reason this fighting sh!t should exist.

Nick was telling GSP’s boring a$$ that there are reasons behind careers and business descisions that aren’t right. That golden boys who fit the company image get supported and treated in different ways. That GSP’s pretend to be dark fake a$$ came from a middle class family while Nick survived lower class hell. He was pointing out reality that so often gets looked over or recomposed by idiots. HMMMMM…. He was schooling GSP on the fact that maybe while GSP was pretending to be someone else he was missing out on some of those facts and at the same time while being a poster boy, he was neglecting some of the impact he has by running his f##king mouth off and talking sh!t under the guise that’s he’s the good one. But like I said you might have missed that just like GSP did. Which kind of makes GSP a shallow moron. Kind of interesting as those morons are the masses that Nick is speaking out about. The ones who actually don’t get it and think he’s the one who is dumb. LOL priceless!

You got it right, when you are true to yourself and don’t sell out you don’t get as far as those that betray themselves or don’t stand for sh!t. Yeah man that’s horrible let’s not do that.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

3 things.

1 - The transcript was taken from MMAMania.com. The OP didnt write it.

2 - Don't double post.

3 - You are obviously a GSP hater or a Nick Diaz lover as you blatantly disregard other people opinions, despite being backed up with clear evidence. 

Posting in such an aggressive manner will get you nowhere my friend.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

LOl thats funny. Posting aggressivley in a forum about fighting. Thats like saying swimming wont get you wet. Maybe I should use the same ideology.

1. The transcript is wrong and all my points are valid about it and George.

2. Noted about the double post.

3. Is it obvious or are you assuming. I have common sense and emotional intelligence, that's how I came to my conclusions, I'm not guessing and its not an opinion. I love fighting so its easy I don't need to pick sides like they are sports teams. Maybe I should conclude you love GSP and hate Diaz as if those were the only two possibilities. However its true that Diaz is the epitome of a fighter. George used to be great and was an amazing fighter. If the fact, and it is a fact, that he changed his game, that he falls down like a child when hit. That he fights safe and nothing like he did when he entered the UFC. If any of these things or that he acts like a fake or a phony doesn't bother you then these are things you should work out with yourself as these qualities wont get you anywhere over here my friend.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> LOl thats funny. Posting aggressivley in a forum about fighting. Thats like saying swimming wont get you wet. Maybe I should use the same ideology.
> 
> 1. The transcript is wrong and all my points are valid about it and George.
> 
> ...


Transcript wrong or right, you attacked the OP about it. This has nothing to do with your opinions, this is to do with the manner in which you present them.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Noted again but you could have just let me know that. Maybe the OP should look at what was posted and take responsibility for its inaccuracies. Or you could be more interested in them. And I'm unclear now. Because you just challenged my opinions with your own and then contradicted that we were even talking about opinions. Can we get back on topic please as I think that this conference call was genius entertainment.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Noted again but you could have just let me know that. Maybe the OP should look at what was posted and take responsibility for its inaccuracies. Or you could be more interested in them. And I'm unclear now. Because you just challenged my opinions with your own and then contradicted that we were even talking about opinions. Can we get back on topic please as I think that this conference call was genius entertainment.


In my opinion you were posting unnescesseraly aggresive. In my opinion that warranted a warning. In my opinion when i said 'this is not up for discussion' that should have been the end of it. In my opinion it's in your best interest as a member of this forum to just let this drop.

Now please. No more. I wont ask again.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah you already gave me that warning bro. So we are past that. Now if what you are saying is that because you are a mod you can do what ever you want and others cant even speak about it or they will be punished simply because you are a mod then go ahead and say it. I dont agree with you on what you are saying and think its hypocritical. So if thats against the rules then hit me with your best shot because I want everyone to know. Otherwise act like a man and take responsibility like every other member for your posts I'm not cussing or doing anything past the rules. So you'll have to ban me because its personal which looks really bad on the forum. Either way its funny how this corresponds with the interview.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Christ! Cursedbat he's not telling you to stop because he disagrees with you. He's telling you to stop with your tone and how you are talking to people. It's not that hard to see what he means unless you are being deliberately argumentative.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> *Noted again but you could have just let me know that.* Maybe the OP should look at what was posted and take responsibility for its inaccuracies. Or you could be more interested in them. And I'm unclear now. Because you just challenged my opinions with your own and then contradicted that we were even talking about opinions. Can we get back on topic please as I think that this conference call was genius entertainment.


He did. Via the warning system. 

Your original post was aggressive towards Ape for no reason. If you disagree with a poster here, please keep it civil. We prefer it that way here rather than back and forth arguments and slagging  The warning was warranted. Any more on the matter you're more then welcome to PM me/Killz/any other member of staff.

Thanks.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> The least true comment ever written on this site. The man may be able to fight but he is by no definition of the word smart.


Relax Grampa. Remember? We are trying to help you become less miserable. Work with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Ah see there's your problem: You read the transcript. Listen to the conference call and most of what Diaz says is cleaned up to make more sense than it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick understands exactly the way the game is played, he's just having none of the bullshit. He isn't prepared to sell himself out in order to make money. That was his entire point all along. The entire gist of his argument was that GSP has to think VERY CAREFULLY about every thing he says under the spotlight and has his agents and advisers telling him what to say as a professional rather than saying what's actually on his mind and how he really feels.

He was basically saying that GSP is full of shit and never actually really expresses how he feels because he has people doing that for him. Nick understands that's how the game is played and he wants nothing to do with it; "he knows he he comes from" and he will say it as it is and how he feels, he doesn't give a shit.

I mean, GSP has a twitter where other people are tweeting for him? WTF is this nonsense, I thought the entire idea behind twitter was to make it a tool for fans to chat directly with their favourite stars and celebrities? I think that proves Nicks point entirely. GSP is a fake, robotic personalty.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I question if people here going nuts on how Diaz spoke...have ever heard him talk? Is this the first time many of you have heard him speak? If so, why is what and how he said it some shock? 

Or is everyone just being goofy asses and needing to say something negative just to hear themselves talk?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Diaz believes everything that he says. One thing you can't say about him is that he isnt genuine. He speaks 100% what he thinks and more often than not it's to his downfall.

He has that over GSP if nothing else.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Christ! Cursedbat he's not telling you to stop because he disagrees with you. He's telling you to stop with your tone and how you are talking to people. It's not that hard to see what he means unless you are being deliberately argumentative.


This a personal voice message Nick Diaz has left for you Deadman.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zjlrFdih2Q


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

This conference call sums up why I don't like either guy. With that being said, I'll be rooting for Diaz by default. Great/entertaining call though, I'm of the belief that Diaz is actually just that dumb but in the midst of his stupidity, he's accidentally hyping the fight.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

I like Diaz and GSP for completely different reasons (and yes, I own a GSP shirt lol). 

Besides his gritty toughness and fighting style, Nick's attitude has always been entertaining to me. He presents as a local bad boy, and does so honestly. When he says he likes to keep it real; he means it. He is who he is. Screw you if you don't like it. I respect that.

Despite that redeeming quality, let's face it: it's beyond his ability to articulate thoughts and feelings. It has nothing to do with his apparent lack of education; he simply can't formulate his thoughts in a coherent fashion - and then he comes across like an idiot, making very little sense. Sadly, I think he had some valid points to make, but his words stumble out like drunks from the local gin mill at closing time. 

Sprinkle in a little of his thinly veiled animosity toward successful/popular fighters with an internal conflict between a desire to have all that successful/popular fighters have and a refusal to do what it takes to have it . . . . it's clear why he really IS a freaking mess.

This conference call was highly entertaining and is the kind of stuff that makes us all want to see a war, despite whose train we ride.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> I'm of the belief that Diaz is actually just that dumb but in the midst of his stupidity, he's accidentally hyping the fight.


Not sure how people can say this if they have ever even followed Nick's career. He was calling for Georges back in Pride and Elite XC. He has wanted and promoted this fight for a long long time.

Just because a guy doesn't speak well doesn't mean he is as dumb as he sounds. If a dude has a stuttering problem do we ridicule him and say how dumb he is? This is no different. Nick Diaz doesn't speak very well and doesn't convey his feelings very well through speech...that is evident. Not all people in this world do. Doesn't mean he is dumb as far as knowing what is what. People don't understand the genius that is Anderson and Diaz. People take them more serious than they should. People seemed to get it with Sonnen...because it was so blatantly obvious that it was an act...a 3 year old could of picked up on that. But when guys like Anderson and Diaz troll, people don't see it. Anderson and Diaz both laugh at how riled up they get the public. 

Diaz laughs at a lot of stuff he says and knows he goes over the top. He WANTS to get under GSPs skin as much as possible, why wouldn't he? 

When Sonnen did it to Anderson...it was "genius". 

When Nick does it his way....he is stupid.

It is hilarious that people set such a double standard. Just like Anderson....when he says stuff like he wants to fight Le or Sonnen doesn't deserve a shot....he is ducking guys. But if Sonnen says something ridiculous to troll....it is genius. People really make no sense.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah Diaz is doing all the right things to get under Gsp's skin and George is biting.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm obviously a big Diaz fan. But I realize he has little chances if GSP fights like he normally does. If GSP opens up and really tries to hurt Diaz, Nick will have a better shot at winning. If GSP jab jab, TD, short elbows all night....Diaz has little to no chance of winning.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Also i didnt hear Nick say that GSP is more undeserving of what he has. I cant say i heard him even insinuate it. Can you find me which quote you are referring to???


Perhaps I misunderstood but Diaz was saying, and i'm paraphrasing:


> "I don't have someone to get my water bottles for me... GSP has someone powder his nose for him. I dont have someone getting my training ready for me. I have to do this shit on my own and that's why I have to concentrate harder and do so much more. I dont have people sending tweets out for me or taking care of my financial...all that important stuff...I'm pretty ****ed there! I'm too busy fighting all your fights!"


In the very least it sounds like Diaz wants to be recognized for working harder than GSP. But why should he? GSP deserves what he has; he worked for it! To me it sounds like Diaz feels he deserves all of that stuff and doesn't understand why someone like GSP should get what he doesn't have. As I said before Nick simply fails at playing the celebrity game. Nick refuses to embrace the villain ala Chael Sonnen, and can't possibly hope to be the good guy when he flips 90% off in the match, no shows for conferences, gets busted for drugs etc. Diaz wants big money but seems oblivious that he is his own biggest enemy when it comes to signing a big sponsorship deal. Diaz' "keeping it real" apparently involves whining about how "****ed" he is and how hard he has to work, but not being willing to work to change that.



GrappleRetarded said:


> Nick understands exactly the way the game is played, he's just having none of the bullshit. He isn't prepared to sell himself out in order to make money. That was his entire point all along. The entire gist of his argument was that GSP has to think VERY CAREFULLY about every thing he says under the spotlight and has his agents and advisers telling him what to say as a professional rather than saying what's actually on his mind and how he really feels.
> 
> He was basically saying that GSP is full of shit and never actually really expresses how he feels because he has people doing that for him. Nick understands that's how the game is played and he wants nothing to do with it; "he knows he he comes from" and he will say it as it is and how he feels, he doesn't give a shit.
> 
> I mean, GSP has a twitter where other people are tweeting for him? WTF is this nonsense, I thought the entire idea behind twitter was to make it a tool for fans to chat directly with their favourite stars and celebrities? I think that proves Nicks point entirely. GSP is a fake, robotic personalty.


But Diaz whines about not making as much money. Diaz has done this in several interviews. Also in the interview in question Diaz repeatedly says he has to work harder because he isn't willing to play the game. Personally I believe Diaz feels like he deserves all the stuff GSP has _because_ he keeps it real, when in fact it is the exact opposite. GSP had to sacrifice his soul for those things. 

If I am wrong and Diaz truly just believes in keeping it real and doesn't care about the money or the bonus' that come with having a real entourage then Diaz should stop complaining about having to work harder for what he gets.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I think GSP came off as goofy while Nick came off as loony. Not exactly the good image for either, but you can tell GSP was really getting pissed off Nick was interrupting GSP's questions and went after GSP, and then just went off about random stuff. If Nick wanted to get under GSP's skin here, then imo he succeeded. But honestly I think Nick was trying to be sincere here, just didnt put it together well.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG! That's sooo cute. 

Nick is just a sensitive guy who doesn't like being cast as the "bad guy". His feelings are hurt.

And of course he's never disrespected GSP. 

Except when he grabbed the mic in the center of the octagon and accused GSP of faking an injury in front 20,000 fans and everyone watching the PPV.

Rather silly for GSP to take offense to that. If another fighter had done that to Nick, he no doubt would just let it roll off his back.

It's funny how Nick doesn't seem to grasp the concept of hyping a fight. Or how he takes what others say like "the most disrespectful human being" and adds words like "piece of sh!t".

GSP never called him a piece of sh!t. But we wouldn't want to let facts get in the way of a good Diaz rant now would we.

Should be a great fight!



GrappleRetarded said:


> Nick understands exactly the way the game is played, he's just having none of the bullshit. He isn't prepared to sell himself out in order to make money. That was his entire point all along. The entire gist of his argument was that GSP has to think VERY CAREFULLY about every thing he says under the spotlight and has his agents and advisers telling him what to say as a professional rather than saying what's actually on his mind and how he really feels.
> 
> He was basically saying that GSP is full of shit and never actually really expresses how he feels because he has people doing that for him. Nick understands that's how the game is played and he wants nothing to do with it; "he knows he he comes from" and he will say it as it is and how he feels, he doesn't give a shit.
> 
> I mean, GSP has a twitter where other people are tweeting for him? WTF is this nonsense, I thought the entire idea behind twitter was to make it a tool for fans to chat directly with their favourite stars and celebrities? I think that proves Nicks point entirely. GSP is a fake, robotic personalty.



You are partially correct.

GSP doesn't have to think very carefully about he says. He CHOOSES to think very carefully about what he says.

Just like every other sports star in every major professional sport. Sidney Crosby, Tom Brady, LeBron James.

You don't get sponsorships with major corporations like Under Armour and Gatorade for sounding like a thug.

And when you get to the top and are under intense media scrutiny most sports stars simply don't want the aggravation of saying "what's really on their mind" only to have that sound byte plastered all over SportsCenter for the next week and then have to answer 3,487 questions in the next week about one quote.

Nick is free to "keep it real" all he wants. That is his choice and it will be the direct reason he doesn't get all of things he says he wants.

And FYI...Diaz has more than enough money to hire people to "pamper" him. The fact he stills looks after his own finances is another choice. 

Accountants are not expensive. Neither are publicists or assistants to help manage public appearances and conferences calls.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Diaz sounds like he's already lost. And as clueless/dumb as ever. Too bad - he'd be a helluva lot better if he got his head screwed on straight.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Im with Nick here. Ive been moaning about stalling etc for years

Its the one thing wrong with the sport

I also think its Nick's vernacular that makes people think he is dumb or whatever. When you listen to what he's saying he makes alot of sense

And i think he has achieved his goal of keeping it real. Ive always said he is nothing if not genuine - i rate that quality, we cant all be perfect


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

On a serious note, I understand where both guys are coming from, and I don't fault either guy for being the way they are.

Nick Diaz, in his heart, wasn't trying to be a disrespectful person to GSP. He just feels that he doesn't get the recognition he deserves for how long he's been in the fight game and the quality of competition that he has beaten. He feels that he works just as hard as GSP yet doesn't get the same treatment. And he's upset with the fact that because of how he's dealing with the conditions he was brought up in which are out of his control, he's being portrayed as the "Bad Guy", and he doesn't want people to have this negative image of him.

GSPs whole point was that contrary to Nicks opinion of him, he was NOT born with a silver spoon in his mouth. He was saying that him and Nick were born in the same poverty stricken situation, but the difference is that he has figured out how to get himself out of that situation while Nick would rather sit there and complain about how bad life is.

I don't think either of these guys are at fault. As far as I'm concerned, these are just two people that operate on completely different wavelengths. GSP operates off of knowledge and wisdom. Nick operates off of heart and courage.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

We need to stop being so pissy about it for both fighters. Its all hyping the fight although I havent seen George like this before. It may be Diaz bringing George into his game and out of Georges. Part of the psychological warfare???? Something crazy may happen in this fight like tricking George into standing and banging with him.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> On a serious note, I understand where both guys are coming from, and I don't fault either guy for being the way they are.
> 
> Nick Diaz, in his heart, wasn't trying to be a disrespectful person to GSP. He just feels that he doesn't get the recognition he deserves for how long he's been in the fight game and the quality of competition that he has beaten. He feels that he works just as hard as GSP yet doesn't get the same treatment. And he's upset with the fact that because of how he's dealing with the conditions he was brought up in which are out of his control, he's being portrayed as the "Bad Guy", and he doesn't want people to have this negative image of him.
> 
> ...


This makes alot of sense
Very good explaination. 

As a Non Native English speaking person, both of these guys are hard enough to understand as it is.


----------

